# T-Day 2017 ~ What are you thankful for?



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 23, 2017)

Friends and family, health and (some) wealth. Quality foods to cook and great equipment to cook them with. A little wine or dessert to follow, sometimes.

Most of all, for my companion and friend, Himself. Thankful we said "I do" 43 years ago today...and thankful that neither one of us have killed the other. 

I'm thankful for all of you who share your knowledge and helpful hints. And also am grateful that you trust us with your hopes and hurts, your troubles and successes. May you all have a wonderful, peace-filled Thanksgiving day.







What are you thankful for? Please share.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 23, 2017)

Thankful for another good year, snug in my little apartment!

Thankful that I can still pull my own wagon






and paddle my own canoe!!!






Happy Thanksgiving to all of the folks at DC!!!


----------



## Katie H (Nov 23, 2017)

I'm thankful for my loving and supportive husband and his family.  I'm thankful that the last 2 years are behind me/us.  And I am most thankful that I was given a clean bill of health (cancer-free) when I visited the doctor a couple of weeks ago.  It's still sinking in.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 23, 2017)

OMGosh!  So much to be thankful for.  My Parents for their unconditional support during Shrek's Journey.  The Loving Care provided by numerous Doctors, Nurses, Techs and Social Workers, who all included me in their decisions for Shrek's care. 

My Job that keeps me sane and allows for decompression, My Residents/Patients whom I Love so dearly. My Home, My Health (hahaha).

My Best Friend for her Love and Support for the last 50 years.  My Friends here at DC who make me Laugh, listen to my gripes and center me when it needs done (CG the 2x4 really wasn't necessary).

Mostly I am Thankful for Shrek, the light of my life, the gravy to my potatoes, the cranberry sauce to my stuffing...I must be getting hungry.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 23, 2017)

I am so thankful the Elders are still alive. I am almost 60 and I still have my Momma and Daddy. Everything else is gravy.


----------



## blissful (Nov 23, 2017)

I'm thankful all of you have such rich rewarding things to be thankful for, and I do too. Family and health and peace.
And that it took me only 8 minutes to put away thanksgiving leftovers and only 5 to do the thanksgiving dishes and we are 3/4ths the way through canning the 2 deer. Whew, I'm tired. There will only be 1/4th left to do tomorrow.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 23, 2017)

I read this thread this morning and I've been thinking about it all day.
What am I grateful for?

I'm married to my best friend.

DH and I are healthy and still strong.

I still have my Mother.

We live somewhere that we want to be.

There's always food on the table, a roof over our heads and
we're never too hot or too cold.

DH and I are both retired and do what we want, when we want 
(pretty much )

We have the were-with-all to go back home every 3 years or so
(Hawaii is calling and I must go!)

We're happy!  
Really isn't that what it's all about?


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Nov 24, 2017)

I am so very thankful for the many people who are our family and our pet companions.   We were talking the other day and came to the conclusion that ThanksGiving is really two  words related, and decided we would emphasize the Giving part as much.   We do a lot of giving, for each other,  to our kids and grandkids and for a friend or two who we are close to when they need a hand or two and  reach out for them.    Then, since we were sitting close to each other we shook hands,  yes, kisses/ hugs are more fun, but they are kind of "usual",  this was more intimate and close.   Hard to express other than be in the moment.  Even though we have not been married for a long time now, even longer than when we were married,  we have a very good and close partnership, and that is most important to both of us.  And for that, I am most grateful.


----------

